# 10.10.2011: Neues vom DAV



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2011)

*10.10.2011: Neues vom DAV​*

*Angeln & Fischen 11/2011 mit interessanten Neuigkeiten für Angler erscheint am 19. Oktober 2011 im Blinker.* Rabatt für DAV-Vereinsmitglieder und jeder DAV-Vereinsvorsitzende bekommt den Blinker vom DAV-Dachverband monatlich kostenlos zugesendet!
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=64&Itemid=44

*Positionspapier DAV-Landesverbandes in Sachsen zur Fusion* Das Präsidium des DAV-Landesverbandes Sächsischer Angler e.V. hat im September zur angestrebten Fusion von VDSF und DAV zum DAFV ein Positionspapier veröffentlicht. Ziel ist es, Unklarheiten und Bedenken, die immer wieder thamatisiert werden, auszuräumen.
http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/pdf/LVSA-Position-VDSF-DAV.pdf

*Erfolgreicher Deutscher Fischereitag 2011 in Dresden: Die Interessen der Angler müssen vertreten werden* Der Deutsche Fischereiverband e.V. (DFV) als Dachorganisation der Fischerei in Deutschland sieht es als seine Aufgabe, die Interessen aller Fischereisparten, also auch der Angelfischerei, auf nationaler und internationaler Ebene zu vertreten. Er tritt ein für eine nachhaltige Fischerei, bei der die ökologischen, sozialen und ökonomischen Aspekte insgesamt angemessen berücksichtigt werden. Genau diese Themen standen auch im Mittelpunkt des diesjährigen Fischereitages, der vom 30. August bis 1. September 2011 in Dresden unter Beteiligung namhafter Fischereiwissenschaftler und der Fischereiverwaltungen der Länder durch den Präsidenten des Verbandes, Holger Ortel, eröffnet wurde.
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=336&Itemid=346

*Viele Fische beim Bundesjugendfischen des Meeresanglerverbandes* Am 10. September 2011 trafen sich 22 Jugendliche aus mehreren Bundesländern bei bestem Wetter in Burgstaaken auf Fehmarn zum gemeinsamen Natur- und Kunstköderangeln und Pilken. Zum ersten Mal wurde das Bundesjugendfischen an zwei Tagen durchgeführt. Der Wetterbericht sagte für das Wochenende perfektes Angelwetter voraus und so konnte es losgehen. Wir würden uns freuen, wenn nächstes Jahr wieder Jugendliche aus möglichst vielen Mitgliedsverbänden des DAV dabei sind.
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=335&Itemid=345

*Fangen und Zurücksetzen (catch & release) - eines der Hauptthemen der 6. WRFC* Das Fangen und Zurücksetzen (F&Z) von Fischen (catch and release) steht außerhalb Deutschlands im Allgemeinen außer Zweifel, da es neben Besatz oder Fangbeschränkungen ein probates Mittel ist, um Fischbestände zu managen und zu erhalten. Auf der 6. Weltkonferenz zur Freizeitfischerei, organisiert vom Institut für Gewässerökologie und Binnenfischerei, der Humboldt-Universität zu Berlin und dem DAV, galten allein zwölf Vorträge dem Thema F&Z.
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=334&Itemid=344

*Meisterhafte Jugend-Meeresangler bei den Weltangelspielen in Italien *In der Nacht zum 27. August machten sich die U21-Meeresangler des DAV auf die Reise nach Livorno zu den Weltangelspielen. Die Erfahrungen aus den vergangenen Jahren halfen, gut vorbereitet an den Start zu gehen. Am ersten Veranstaltungstag erzielte unser Team hervorragende Ergebnisse, die zeigten, dass sich die ganze Vorarbeit offenbar gelohnt hatte. Leider brachten der zweite und dritte Tag trotz allem ein wenig Pech mit sich. Am Ende stand fest: Die erfolgreichsten U21-Meeresangler kommen aus Italien. Wir erangelten das fünftbeste Ergebnis. Unabhängig vom Ergebnis zählt für uns die Gemeinschaft. Dafür großes Lob an unsere Jungs!
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=333&Itemid=343

*Angler mit Behinderung zeigten in Italien ihr Können* Im Rahmen der von der C.I.P.S. durchgeführten Weltangelspiele fand vom 1. bis 2. September 2011 im italienischen Boretto am „Fiuma Mandria“ auch die Weltmeisterschaft für Angler mit Behinderung statt. Am ersten Tag wurde die Platzziffer 1 erreicht, am zweiten Tag die Platzziffer 2.
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=332&Itemid=342


----------



## Badra (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 10.10.2011: Neues vom DAV*

Ist es nich herrlisch!!!!


----------

